# Dämpferschutz für Gemini ST



## Bartenwal (7. November 2004)

Hallo,
wie schütze ich den Dämpfer vor dem Dreck? Habe zwar  eine Schutzhülle drum gepackt, aber bin damit nicht zufrieden. Habt Ihr Tips?
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. November 2004)

Wenn du einen Luftdämpfer hast, würde ich den Neopren-Schützer weglassen, da der Schmutz der sich unter dem Schutz sammelt die Lauffläche nur verkratzt!
Dies war bei meinem ersten Dämpfer der Fall, nun besitze ich den DT Swiss 210L schon ca. 5000km lang (ohne irgendeinen Schutz) und dieser funkioniert wie am 1. Tag!
Mache gleich mal ein Foto!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. November 2004)

Hier mein Dämpfer:


----------



## zblume (7. November 2004)

Moin

Stimme ich zu, lieber offen lassen und nach der Fahrt den Dreck entfernen als später irgendeine schleifende Drechspampe    darunter zu haben.

Also weg mit dem Neoprenteil  .

MfG


----------



## günther69 (7. November 2004)

Meiner sah heute nach n'er kleinen Runde noch schlimmer aus (das Bike natürlich auch). Aber nach der Waschstraße und der Abschmiergrube is wieder alles wie neu.   
Ich würde das Neopren-Teil auch weglassen; mal angenommen du fährst im Wald über'n paar Pilze die sich darunter verstecken, und ne' Woche später kannst du dir ein Süppchen davon kochen.
Alles wo sich Schmutz sammeln kann, und nicht notwendig ist (sicherheitstechnisch) sollte nicht ans Rad.


----------



## Bartenwal (11. November 2004)

Danke für die Tips. Da ich zu faul zum Putzen bin, werde ich die Schutzhülle erstmal dran lassen. Ich fahre täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit (Waldwege) und abends habe ich keinen Bock aufs Putzen. Die Hülle ist nicht aus Neopren sondern aus einem steifen Gewebe (angeblich Kevlar). Deshalb hat der Kolben keinen Kontakt und läuft frei. Nach 700 km war aussen 1 cm Pampe drauf, aber der Kolben war sauber.

Eigentlich möchte ich so ein Mini-Schutzblech am Dämpfer montieren oder an der Schwinge. In irgendeinem Magazin habe ich es mal gesehen. Hat jemand sowas für das Gemini ST gebastelt?
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Bulletprooft (11. November 2004)

günther69 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner sah heute nach n'er kleinen Runde noch schlimmer aus (das Bike natürlich auch). Aber nach der Waschstraße und der Abschmiergrube is wieder alles wie neu.
> Ich würde das Neopren-Teil auch weglassen; mal angenommen du fährst im Wald über'n paar Pilze die sich darunter verstecken, und ne' Woche später kannst du dir ein Süppchen davon kochen.
> Alles wo sich Schmutz sammeln kann, und nicht notwendig ist (sicherheitstechnisch) sollte nicht ans Rad.



Ah ja ich liebe solche Beiträge echt ! Weil die Hersteller den Kundenwünschen meistes folgen, wurden die Shockboots weggelassen echt super. Sieht toll aus oben ohne.....aber der Schutz ist dahin. Eine Manitou Sherman plus hab ich mir durch einen netten kleinen Volltreffer durch einen winzigen Stein zerstört. Hab das Teil auf Garantie wechseln lassen und danach hab ich von der KTM LC4 super comp die Neoprenschützer drauf gezogen. Seit diesem Tag ist die Gabel sauber ohne Kratzer und spricht super an. Übrigens sollte man ab und zu die Teile in die Waschmaschine werfen, aber ich denke das sollte das kleinste Prop darstellen.


----------



## Hemme (11. November 2004)

Hi,

hab für mein Gemini vor ein paar Jahren nen 'Ultimate-Mud-Defender' gebastelt.
Bilder davon auf www.noBrakes.de unter 'technik'.

Gruß
Hemme
www.noBrakes.de


----------



## Bartenwal (15. November 2004)

Hallo Hemme,
danke für Deinen Tip, ich habe ihn wirklich nötig. Nach 3 Tagen durch den Wald sieht der Dämpfer so aus:






Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## wondermike (15. November 2004)

Gottogott. Will gar nicht wissen, wie's drunter aussieht. Ich hab' mir mit so einem Ding jedenfalls auch mal einen Dämpfer geschrottet.


----------



## Nomercy (15. November 2004)

Bartenwal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hemme,
> danke für Deinen Tip, ich habe ihn wirklich nötig. Nach 3 Tagen durch den Wald sieht der Dämpfer so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Bitte solche u.ä. Hardcore-Aufnahmen im evtl. noch einzurichtenden Thema *"Der ungeliebte oder ungeputzte Bergwerks Fred"* unterbringen. Das ist ja nicht auszuhalten und wäre eine Aufgabe für die Kalt&Feucht-Periode!  
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (20. November 2004)

Also mein DT Dämpfer sah nach 1. Saison oder auch 4000 Km nicht mehr wirklich gut aus. war quasi Totalschaden. Netterweise hat der DT Service im Schwarzwald mir alles neu dran gemacht und das zum Preis der regulären Wartung. Sehr kulant!!! Fahre jetzt wieder meinen alten SID der hat jetzt schon 20000Km ohne Probleme gehalten. Ich fahre aber auch viel bei schlechtem Wetter, da soll man ja den DT alle 10 Stunden zerlegen und reinigen!
RICO


----------

